# Ba'al Godric von Schraderhaus is here!



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

This is our Godric, who just arrived today!!








































He was born April 28th. He turned 9 weeks two days ago. 

Here's are the parents:
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs


Here's dad's pedigree:
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs


Here's mom's pedigree:
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs


I know you guys know more about pedigrees and whatnot than I do, so based on that, what do you think? Any insight, info or opinions? I just talked to the breeder about temperament and lifestyle and goals and whatnot, but am very interested in what you can "read" from his pedigree. 

I know he's Slovak/Czech/DDR, but I know how you guys kinda give percentages, so around about what percentages of those is he? Isn't Slovak pretty much the same thing as Czech, or no?

I know I had a ton of questions to ask you guys, but I've forgotten them in my excitement! Haha.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Cute puppy!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Very cute! Sorry can't help you with the pedigree info.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Oooooh, FINALLY!

I've been looking forward to these!
He's a mini HUNK!

As far as pedigrees are concerned, your boy is about as Czech as Czech come.
Very strong representation of Czech lines on both sides.

Edit: Slovakian and Czech are different in that they are different regions that the dogs come from. Temperament and breeding wise, they are extremely similar.

Quickest way to tell the difference: SKSP is the Slovakian registry, CMKU is the most common Czech one. Your boy is heavy on Czech/Slovakian dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

eewww he's a cutie, just like his 1/2 sista Masi and 1/2 bro Eagle )

Helga (their mom) is a slovakian import that is narcotics certified..Dad looks like he has alot of czech there..

Let us know if he's a nose biter) Alot of Masi & Eagle's littermates (as well as them) were/are big time nose biters,,we think they got it from Dad "Max" tho,,(different father than yours)..But will be interesting if Helga's throwing nose biters with a different male

Have fun with him, he's going to keep you on your toes


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Adorable with big ole' feet! They change every day - enjoy!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha, biting our noses or other dogs' noses?

I'm worried!  She just did his vet check YESTERDAY, but today, he has diarrhea with blood in it! But he's eating and drinking and playing and acting fine. He was on his flight in his crate for almost 12 hours, then a two hour car ride home. It may be the stress, but...? We were going to take him to the vet today, but we talked to Jean, and we're giving him Kaopectate, and we already have an appointment set for tomorrow.

He's a dark sable, but he doesn't look that sable-y to me. Looks mostly like a regular darkish german shepherd pup. I don't know, I don't have much experience with sables though. On the plus side, he already knows how to sit.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very well could be stress,,but like you, I would definately take him to the vet .

Masi was on a really long flight too, (from KY) but did well on it..

and biting PEOPLE noses))


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this was masi at his age


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

blackviolet, just be glad he didn't have diarrhea on the flight over! 
Poor Mulder messed his crate something awful... it was so hard not to let him out and gush on him when he arrived, but I doubt the airport would have apreciated a poopy puppy running around their building :shocked:

And he very much looks like a sable to me. Sable pups' coats change a lot as they mature. Based on those photos, I'd say he's going to look a lot like his mom... dark blanket sable, with the red/tan legs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He's a cutie. 

In Arwen's second litter, there was this little guy that was a TERRIBLE nose biter. I mean BLOOD. MY NOSE. 

I was so happy when he went to his new home. 

I did not realize that ran in lines.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope you have a lot of chores to do for him because this puppy is going to need them especially when he grows up. 

Very cute btw - congrats.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sue, wanda and I have compared notes, and she tells me alot of those max puppies are nose biters) I dunno, but masi was awful when she was young,,she finally attributed it to max since it seemed like he was fathering the little monsters


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha, no, he doesn't seem to be a nose biter, or even much of a biter at all... yet. But Jean did tell me he was the least bitey male. He was also the darkest. I hope he turns out as dark as Masi!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow.. he's a great looking little guy!!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks! We're so excited!

Also, he DID mess his crate and was a poopy puppy, but I brought a damp towel to scrub him with.


----------



## Sneath (Jun 13, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute puppy!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

blackviolet said:


> Thanks! We're so excited!
> 
> Also, he DID mess his crate and was a poopy puppy, but I brought a damp towel to scrub him with.


How much room does he have in his crate? At his age, he should only have enough room to stand up and turn around. Crate should be a snuggly little retreat that has no room for pooping, unless he's going to lay in it... that's what normally keeps them from pooping in there.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's not very big at all... but he was in it (from flight time to pick-up) for 11 hours! Not counting dropping him off early before the flight. How could he NOT have pooped? He has diarrhea and has been pooping like every hour since he got here.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

That's an awful lot of diarrhea... just make sure he has plenty of water, and keep an eye on him until the vet visit.

Hopefully its just stress from the long flight!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very happy for you...looks like a very nice pup! Green with envy here!

Wayne


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohhhh... well if he pooped in it after 11 hours in transit, plus all the stress, that's completely understandable.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a cutie-pie! 

How could he have been in his crate for 11 hours from Washington to Southern California? Halo was shipped from Connecticut to San Francisco and she was probably in her crate about that long since it was a 2-1/2 hour drive from the breeder's to Newark, and she had to be there an hour and a half to 2 hours before the flight and she was in the air for 6-1/2 hours more.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What a cutie-pie!
> 
> How could he have been in his crate for 11 hours from Washington to Southern California? Halo was shipped from Connecticut to San Francisco and she was probably in her crate about that long since it was a 2-1/2 hour drive from the breeder's to Newark, and she had to be there an hour and a half to 2 hours before the flight and she was in the air for 6-1/2 hours more.


 
That's what I wanted to know!!!

I have NO IDEA why his flight went from Seattle to HOUSTON to LAX. Should have been a straight shot, I thought, which should have been a couple of hours! His Seattle flight left at 11:50pm last night. He got into Houston at 5:50am and departed at 7:55am. The plane landed in LAX at 9:15am, and then they were late getting him to us for some reason after the plane landed, so we didn't actually HAVE him until sometimes after 10:30am this morning!! Plus a two hour drive home. He was sooooooo thirsty.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

blackviolet said:


> That's what I wanted to know!!!
> 
> I have NO IDEA why his flight went from Seattle to HOUSTON to LAX. Should have been a straight shot, I thought, which should have been a couple of hours! His Seattle flight left at 11:50pm last night. He got into Houston at 5:50am and departed at 7:55am. The plane landed in LAX at 9:15am, and then they were late getting him to us for some reason after the plane landed, so we didn't actually HAVE him until sometimes after 10:30am this morning!! Plus a two hour drive home. He was sooooooo thirsty.


Poor little guy! That had to be traumatic. Seems like maybe he was victim to "the cheapest possible flight option."


----------



## SierraSmiles (Jul 2, 2010)

He's very handsome! Our Sierra was born on April 28th too!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

blackviolet said:


> That's what I wanted to know!!!
> 
> I have NO IDEA why his flight went from Seattle to HOUSTON to LAX. Should have been a straight shot, I thought, which should have been a couple of hours! His Seattle flight left at 11:50pm last night. He got into Houston at 5:50am and departed at 7:55am. The plane landed in LAX at 9:15am, and then they were late getting him to us for some reason after the plane landed, so we didn't actually HAVE him until sometimes after 10:30am this morning!! Plus a two hour drive home. He was sooooooo thirsty.


Wow! Halo's breeder drove 2-1/2 hours each way (in January - it was 10 below zero!!!) to put her on a non-stop flight from Newark to SFO. She could have flown her out of a closer airport but there would have been stops and maybe connecting flights too. We are 20 minutes from the Oakland airport and 40 minutes from the San Francisco airport, but we gladly drove the extra distance to minimize her travel time, and I REALLY appreciated the effort that her breeder went to to to minimize the time she spent in the air.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

oh my!! he is adoribal!! im in love haha <3


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi was on a long flight,,her original flight was to be much shorter, but the AC had konked out, so to get her on a next day flight, airlines had to be switched,,couldn't get direct, she went from louisville, to texas, to somewhere on the east coast I believe then into Bradley in Hartford CT.. 

So she had to end up going further south, then to the east and then up north...

Sooooo how'd your NIGHT TIME go???


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! He is simply adorable! Can't wait for more pic's...please


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the sleeping pup pic


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, I've been giving him Kaopectate, but he won't eat the canned pupkin. His poop is finally getting more firm, but still no "normal." But he's eating and drinking a lot and running around. He moans and groans and grumbles and makes a lot of sounds! His fur is so thick! It's been a while since I had a GSD puppy, so it might just be puppy fur, but I don't remember Ivan's puppy fur being so dense! 

We've only had two accidents in the house so far. One time, my husband wasn't watching him, and one time, I saw him sniffing around, and tried to grab him really quick and it was too late. Two other times, I caught him hunkering over to poop, and grabbed him and took him outside. Whew! That's on top of taking him out almost every hour (when he really had the squirts). As the night went on, we had to take him out less and less.

He's trying to play with Vncent, but Vincent is a giant big-footed puppy, and he plays rough, so they don't really get to play yet. One of the cats is best buddies with Victor, and he's being th most bold and interested in Godric, though he's still iffy. Godric is okay until he comes at them to sniff their butt and then they run. Once they run, he starts barking. He keeps trying to eat cat poop!

He's very social and follows and chases us everywhere, but he's way more interested in us than any toys. He's pretty fearless when faced with something new, and very loud sounds have almost no effect on him. He's playing tug a little, but not much.

I was gonna post more, since he's asleep at my feet, but I'm konking out as I type this.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful puppy, and a great pedigree too. Bear has a common ancestor in his line, Alf Vom Kornersee, but your pups pedigree looks so much more impressive than mine. Hope the health issues pass quickly. Good luck with him.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

Precious!


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

I wouldnt necessarily blame the breeder for the flight. The airlines have been cutting back a lot of flights and some flights open to humans arent open to pets
Finding a good flight at the right time of day with the right temperature needs, isnt as easy as it may sound.


far as poo goes, puppies often break with coccidia after shipping or changing homes. No releflection on the kennel they came from. Coccidia can flourish quickly and pop up under stress. Bloody runny poop, possible throwing up or listlessness can all be signs. You will need a "wormer" specifically for coccidia


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

chocolat said:


> far as poo goes, puppies often break with coccidia after shipping or changing homes. No releflection on the kennel they came from. Coccidia can flourish quickly and pop up under stress. Bloody runny poop, possible throwing up or listlessness can all be signs. You will need a "wormer" specifically for coccidia


 
Oh thanks! We just came home from the vet. She did say a couple of things, and coccidia was briefly mentioned. She mentioned something about what they used to de-worm him being good, I don't know, and she agrees that it's probably just stress, and to keep watching him to make sure, and maybe bring in a fecal sample. His poop was a little more solid this morning, and I didn't see any blood, but he hasn't pooped since like 7am. I'm hoping that's a good thing, since he was pooping every hour or two with diarrhea last night. Hopefully I didn't overdo it with the Kaopectate and constipate him, haha. He's a bit lazy today, I hope he's just tired from all of the excitement, not because he doesn't feel well.  I haven't had him long enough to know what's normal for him! He goes in for his second round of shots on Wednesday (he'll be exactly 10 weeks), provided all is well with him.

She said he was big for his age, but I think he's just normal. He weighs 10lbs 3oz. I thought I read about your puppies weighing that much or more at his age, right?

She also tried to inform me about how good Science Diet is and that I should feed him that, and thought it was crazy that we had to xray his hips at 1 and 2 years old, and hadn't heard anything about the sex hormones having anything to do with their bone growth or plates fusing or whatever. Hmmm... need a new vet, you think?


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

atravis said:


> As far as pedigrees are concerned, your boy is about as Czech as Czech come.
> Very strong representation of Czech lines on both sides.
> Quickest way to tell the difference: SKSP is the Slovakian registry, CMKU is the most common Czech one. Your boy is heavy on Czech/Slovakian dogs.


Well, it says he's part DDR too, so which part? Haha.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

blackviolet said:


> She also tried to inform me about how good Science Diet is and that I should feed him that, and thought it was crazy that we had to xray his hips at 1 and 2 years old, and hadn't heard anything about the sex hormones having anything to do with their bone growth or plates fusing or whatever. Hmmm... need a new vet, you think?


Yes 
Eww, but most vets are like that, sadly. 

As for the pedigree:

Most Czech lines go back to DDR dogs, just as most Slovakians go back to Czech dogs. Meaning if you go back far enough on a Czech pedigree, you're bound to run into DDR dogs. And for Slovakian, you're bound to run into Czechs. Even Helga, while imported from Slovakia, has a strong Czech pedigree.

As for DDR dogs in the pedigree, Norbo is probably the closest through Chuna Polícia. But even then we're talking great great GREAT grandparents.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahh, so it's hardly even accurate to say he's Czech and DDR then, as he's almost entirely Czech. Thanks!


They all really liked his name. They said that in all of their years working with animals, he's the first Godric they've met.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

blackviolet said:


> She also tried to inform me about how good Science Diet is and that I should feed him that, and thought it was crazy that we had to xray his hips at 1 and 2 years old, and hadn't heard anything about the sex hormones having anything to do with their bone growth or plates fusing or whatever. *Hmmm... need a new vet, you think?*


Ummm...gulp...*YES!!!*

Congratulations!!! He's a cutie!!!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

congrats i pick my new one up soon


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

blackviolet, here are the Pedigree Database pedigrees (because they have pictures and actually list registries, it can be a bit easier to pick out which dogs are from where):

Helga z Eurosportu pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Norbo von Schraderhaus pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Actually found some hidden DDR dogs close in Helga's pedigree! Through her great grandfather, Derrik vom Haus Iris, who was a pure DDR dog.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, he pooped, and it's not diarrhea. Whew! Also, Jean said that she gave them coccidia treatments from 6-8 weeks, so it's not that either. He's a bit tired today, but it's probably all of the stress and excitement, and the vet and the microchip and everything else.


----------



## Miller (Jun 13, 2010)

Godric is adorable!

Our pups are only 3 days apart. Linden's DOB is April 25th. It will be interesting to watch them grow up.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Miller said:


> Godric is adorable!
> 
> Our pups are only 3 days apart. Linden's DOB is April 25th. It will be interesting to watch them grow up.


Yes, especially since yours will be massive!


Okay, here's a question. Is high protein food bad for a puppy, or is it just that high protein foods generally have too much calcium and phosphorus? 

So is it fine to feed a high protein food if the calcium and phosphorous levels are good? The breeder said to stay away from high protein, and so did the vet, but as I said, I don't really care for this vet much, since she didn't seem to know much of anything.  And the breeder said that it's because of growth, so I was thinking she means the calcium and phosphorus levels.

Since I free-feed all of my dogs, it's easier to have them all on the same thing. My dogs have been getting Solid Gold Bark at the Moon (which they're doing GREAT on, even though they're not very active at all). But I just bought Canidae Grain-Free ALS and Grain-Free Salmon. They both have calcium: 1.2% and phosphorus: 1.9%


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Everything I've read points to the calcium and phosphorous levels. Protein builds muscle, not bone. To much calcium can be a bad thing. I don't know about the phosphorus.

I used to free feed my dogs. You are going to find it hard to house break a puppy that has access to food all the time. Also, they all were overweight. Now I pull their food if they don't eat it in 15 minutes.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

None of my dogs have ever been overweight. Maybe I'm just lucky?

He pooped in the house twice yesterday. I didn't take him outside often enough. But I've been taking him out every couple of hours, all night and day since we got him, and praising him for going potty outside.

My husband built a fence around our back patio yesterday so that Godric can go in and out of our bedroom through the doggy door if he wants, but can't wander too far (we have an acre). He slept in the bedroom and went potty outside on the patio all by himself all night! No messes in the bedroom! I finally got to sleep! And when I DID get up to let him out to the backyard, he pooped out there.  I'm so happy! Haha.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

cute pup - DDR/Czech mingle alot - Alf Kornersee in most, not all DDR pedigrees......

SD gives vet students LOTS of handouts...........not real good food....and sorry - 10-11 pounds is not a BIG 8 week old pup.........average - mine are usually 14-16 pounds at 8 weeks - not critizing the pup - but the vets comment - I would think with the runs, he probably lost a pound or more!

Free Feeding is NOT good - pups should not be competing with other dogs for their meals... I can think of many situations that would be disasterous - including someone snarking at him for food.... I would advise you to put him on a 3 meal a day schedule and feed him in his crate....helps with the crate training too..........

Lee


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow what a gorgeous little guy. :wub:


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't think he was "big" at all. I think that vet made a LOT of dumb comments. :smirk: Haha. 

I think free-feeding has the opposite effect. None of my dogs has any sort of food aggression. Since it's always there, none of them compete, or even have much interest in it. Food is a non-issue for them, unless they get some canned or raw or something extra yummy. They still won't growl or get aggressive or even snarky, but sometimes I'll feed them in separate bowls, because one eats slower than the other, and I know the other one will hog it all, haha.

They eat at the same time out of the same bowl, or individually whenever they feel like it, and never get snarky unless the bowl has been empty for half a day or something, and even then one of them _might_ give just a look, and the other one will wait for a little while. They even let the cats eat out of their bowl at the same time they're eating out of it! 

I am feeding the puppy separately as well, just to make sure he doesn't feel intimidated or anything, and because I'm still mixing in a little food that the breeder sent home with us, but there's always a bowl of food sitting out, and they all eat or snack out of the free-feed bowl whenever they want, including the puppy.

I don't know since I'm not a vet, but it seems to me that this would also help with bloat, no? Since they are never hurling down their food, because they know it's always there whenever they want, they never eat a ton at once. They snack periodically, and two or three times a day eat more of a meal.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

From today. We lured him into the baby pool with a treat. I was trying to get some side view pics, to see his coat, but he his body was wet and his face was all fluffy, so he looks funny, haha. 

Yes, definitely not "big" by any means:







































I'm hoping he ends up really dark, but his whole undercoat (besides his face and feet) is very silver. I think being wet is making him look darker in the pics. I guess we'll just have to see!

Speaking of treats, he is VERY snappy about them. My husband gave him one, and he chomped down on his hand hard enough to draw blood!

He is so funny, and extremely talkative! He barks at everything, and even when just laying down or something, me moans and groans and mumbles and grumbles CONSTANTLY. He just makes grunty sounds all the time, haha. Or he yelps or cries if he's frustrated. Hope he grows out of it, except for the grunting, haha. The grunting is cute.

His ears look very heavy. Hope they stand up! It always makes me nervous to see pups his age or younger with their ears already starting to stand.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I love his eyes! I love the eye highlights, but especially the dark line through the highlight. It looks like those half-circle stress lines outside of the eyes of Peanuts characters, haha.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG, he is a cutie pie and Congrats on finally getting him home ;-) Now the fun Really begins, hehe!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww he looks like a little drowned rat LOL...If he's anything like his half sista,,he is going to be a big time water dog

Masi is a 'talker' to, not a big barker, but a woo woo -er, moans and groans when she sleeps))


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Puppy!!!<33


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG Diane Enzo is the same way lol

Cute pup BTW looks a lot like his mom at this point. Good luck with him


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> awwww he looks like a little drowned rat LOL...If he's anything like his half sista,,he is going to be a big time water dog
> 
> Masi is a 'talker' to, not a big barker, but a woo woo -er, moans and groans when she sleeps))


 
He's an everything-er, haha. Barks and grunts and moans and groans and whines and growls and yelps and woos, haha.

He's super interested in us, and CRAZY about treats, but not very focused on toys, or at least not more than most puppies, and not as much as Ivan was at that age.

Took him to a friend's house today who has a dog. He wasn't scared at all, and never hesitated a second to meet the dog and the people and to explore the house and yard. I was proud. 

I hope he loves the water like Masi! Ivan loved the water too. We don't get to go to the water much (Ivan got giardia in the creek up here), so they don't get to be in it that much, except in my mother-in-law's pool, haha.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He sounds like he's doing good! 

Masi wasn't real interested in treats when she was younger, she was and is much more toy motivated,,obsessed with her frisbee, water bumpers,,food is ok, but secondary for her..It's been a learning experience with a dog who is more praise/toy motivated since all my others were more food motivated.

So your lucky! Use those treats to your advantage!!

And the poster above you^^^ kleinenhain, is helga's previous owner, she is the breeder Masi came from 

WANDA< ahhh enzo is a talker to?LOL I'm just hoping Masi does NOT end up SnORING like Dodge used to since she sleeps just about on top of me at nite!!! I have been kicked a few times LOL..


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

lol Enzo snores lol


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww I love the pic's of him all wet!!!!! He really is adorable


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

kleinenHain said:


> lol Enzo snores lol


Haha, one of my dogs used to snore terribly!


Do you happen to have any pics of Helga? The ones on the Eurosport site don't work, and I just wanted to see some more.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

lol yeah he is to funny.

Yes I have lots of pictures of Helga but Jean should have them too. I dont mind sending you some. I do miss her lots!!!


----------

